# Best polish to remove light scratches on a black TT



## Philb008 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi

I'm after a good quality polish to remove some light scratches to our black TT.

They are not stupidly deep but having tried similar cheaper products from companies such as Tuttle wax on my silver S3 I've never been impressed. Luckily silver is kinder to scratches and marks then our black TT.

Anyone got any experiences they can share or recommendations?

Also any general polish for a nice deep shine?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Autoglym super polish resin SRP, will remove slight swirls and will do no harm whatsoever.

Next I would use maguires ultimate compound or farcela G3, all avail at Halfords.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

To remove- meguiars 105
To hide- poor boys black hole


----------



## Will225 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll vouch for the black hole but it's only a fix not solving the paint issue.


----------

